# Snow Plow Contractors for Hire Stafford, Fredericksburg VA



## Lantco

Snow plow contractors needed for commercial sites in Stafford and Fredericksburg VA. Contracts include plowing, salting and side walk crews. Must be insured and have own equipment.


----------



## Foz

PM me with more info


----------



## Lantco

What kind of equipment do you have ? We are looking for contractors that handle commercial properties. Ranging from corporate office parks, apartment complexes, Dr.s office building and retail centers.


----------



## Foz

I have a truck & plow, tailgate salter on order. Also have a John Deere tractor with plow & loader. I used to plow in central NY & had 26 people on staff. My experience is primarily in commercial plowing. My company was contracted to plow 5,600,000 SF of pavement and nearly 5 miles of walks.


----------



## Lantco

Shoot me an e-mail with your contact info [email protected]. I would like to talk with you.


----------



## Lantco

Foz,

Sorry I hadnt got back to you . My computer crashed . Please send me an e-mail again with your contact info.


----------

